# Re: FREE SCI-FI E-BOOK PROLEPSIS: January 29-30



## Alex Henderson (Jul 1, 2014)

TITLE: Prolepsis

GENRE: Sci-fi

LINK: Amazon.com: Prolepsis eBook: Henderson, Sean: Kindle Store

UK LINK: Prolepsis eBook: Henderson, Sean: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

DESCRIPTION:
Oren Lockwood is a rising star at Divine Providence Incorporated, one of a handful of global supercorporations that tyrannise an overheated and downsized post fossil-fuel world.
He is employed to spy on Divine's rivals and engaged to marry the daughter of their fiercely ambitious CEO. This is the man behind the game-changing Prolepsis engine: software capable of building predictive extrapolations of the world, populated by AI copies of its digitally over-sharing inhabitants.
Oren's callous Manhattan City friends envy his lifestyle and prospects. They desperately strive for similar advancement, but live in perpetual fear of being offboarded to live - or more likely die - amongst the 'Tumbleweeds' as the elite class refer to those replaced by androidisation or otherwise deemed surplus to the supercorporations' ever-changing needs.
In a violent and precarious world Oren seems to be on a fixed path to a bright future, if someone can only convince him he wants it.
But when his obsession with a mysterious AI woman leads him into immense danger, Oren will have to decide if she's his Nemesis or everything that is missing from his life.
Sean Henderson's latest is a fast-paced speculative fiction thriller set in a dystopian near-future with shades of Philip K Dick, William Gibson, George Orwell's 1984 and so much more...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Alex Henderson (Jul 1, 2014)

Free today and Thursday - a fast-paced dystopian Sci-Fi thriller in which one man's obsession with a mysterious AI woman will lead him into immense danger.


----------



## Alex Henderson (Jul 1, 2014)

Alex Henderson said:


> TITLE: Prolepsis
> 
> GENRE: Sci-fi
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex Henderson (Jul 1, 2014)

Free today and Saturday - a fast-paced dystopian Sci-Fi thriller in which one man's obsession with a mysterious AI woman will lead him into immense danger.


----------



## Alex Henderson (Jul 1, 2014)

Free today and through Monday - a fast-paced dystopian Sci-Fi thriller in which one man's obsession with a mysterious AI woman will lead him into immense danger.


----------



## Alex Henderson (Jul 1, 2014)

Free today through Monday - a fast-paced dystopian Sci-Fi thriller in which one man's obsession with a mysterious AI woman will lead him into immense danger.


----------

